# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Ravijour - True Love tester

## Airicist

Bra EXPLODES Off for 'True Love'

 Published on Feb 4, 2014




> The "True Love Bra" is a new innovation that allegedly can't be  unhooked unless the wearer feels "true love." ...and oh boy, does it  ever make A LOT of assumptions about women and love. According to  lingerie company, Ravijour, the bra uses sensors to gauge the woman's  heart rate, sending it to a mobile app for analysis. If the heart rate  meets certain requirements, the bra flies off automatically!  So...hopefully that is convenient. Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch, and Grant  Imahara (Mysthbusters, Robotics Expert) discuss the so-called True Love  Bra.

----------

